# breastfeeding and drugs???



## buffybutt (Apr 8, 2005)

Okay mamas, I know this is a sticky subjuect but I really really need your help and advice. My bestfriend is due in july and she is planning on breastfeeding but she wants to get back to her normal activites. She really wants to do shrooms again







I love her and want to support her and know that its her choice but she says that if she cant do shrooms again that she isnt going to breastfeed. How long do they take to get out of your system? Anyone btdt or know of someone who has. My bestfriend is also planning on haveing a sceduled c section for no other reason than to know when the baby will be here







:







:







: , I have givein her all the info and she has every right to make her own decisions but ahhh. I just dont know. Sorry this is a run on and ramble, I am so not sure what to do or say, she just told me a few min ago. I think the only reason she wants to bf is because I tell her how great it is and how great of a relationship I have with little otis because of it.

Help please


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

I really don't have any solid answers about that. I am pretty sure that pot & booze (in small doses) are safe (from the little I have read about those 2) but I'd be concerned about shrooms. I would assume that they would be out of one's system within 24 hours (so in theory one could pump & then resume nursing the following day?) ...but I _really_ don't know for sure.
I think there may be info on LLL or Kellymom (sorry...I don't know the actual websites...)








I think being her friend & gently presenting whatever information you find out while still supporting her is the best you can do.
I have a close friend who has made a lot of choices that I don't agree with...although my influence (and heart to heart conversations + loaning AP books to her) has helped her to make a lot of better choices than what she was planning to do.
HTH!


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

No idea about the shrooms, sorry









But I did want to say that I understand what it's like being friends to someone who makes choices you don't agree with at all. In your friend's case, maybe remind her that any BM is better than none at all? I don't know how often she does shrooms, but let her know that BFing isn't an all or nothing deal. In other words, if she can go a week/month/however long without doing shrooms, then that's best for the baby. Tell her she can always stop BFing later, if she wants. The idea is to get her started BFing and take things one day at a time. In the end, if she chooses shrooms over BFing, at least her baby will have had some BM which is better than none.

Just curious, but has she abstained from shrooms during her pregnancy? (I really hope so.) If she has, then remind her that she's capable of abstaining and ask if she'd be willing to commit another 9 mos for her baby's sake.

At the very least, she's lucky to have you as a friend. BFing isn't the only issue, fortunately. If you don't have success with that, you can still have plenty of influence over all sorts of parenting things.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

Does she have someone who will be responsible for the baby while she is partaking? I'm not an anti-drug zealot for adults on their own time. However, the combo of shrooms & responsibility for another human really concern me.
Also, what is her source? I know a lot of time shrooms are not real natural ones, but just regular mushrooms that have been treated with LSD. And everyone is different, but I know that the effects of LSD on me (the one time I tried, 1/2 tab) were in a completely different realm then a hit of pot, or a glass or two of wine. I could not imagine having any responsibilities in that state.

If she has a C, there is a good chance of her being on drugs (prescribed) for a while afterward. I would be wary of the interactions with a psychedelic.

There are also the legal factors to consider.

Anyway, if she is having a hospital birth, she won't be able to do shrooms for the first few days anyway. So she can start BFing then, get the baby some colostrum, and see how it all goes. Hopefully, she'll fall so in love with baby, that she'll want to do what is best for DC and put her selfish desires aside.


----------



## graciesma (Oct 16, 2005)

Eating shrooms is basically giving yourself low grade food poisoning. I wouldnt want my baby to gety sick from my high. If shes gonna eat them it is obviously better not to bf. Have any of you eaten them? Pretty scary I have once never again and I got seriously sick. My gfriend was having convulsions and we had to ride the ambulance seriously f*ckedup and she had her stomach pumped. People think about shrooms and they think no big deal but when you see you friend projectile vomit 10 feet and then convulse youll change your mind. Do some research on shrooms they are 100% poisonious. Also she would have to have the baby taken care by someone for about 12 hours for the high and another 12 to sleep and come off of it. 24 hours of no baby just to get high? Also I would never watch a baby so the mom could get high doesnt that seem negligent? This is obviously an isolated case but you never ever know where they came from and how they will affect you. I know about the food poisoning because this is what the doctor told us. Why do you think she got so sick. Mold spores................ It doesnt take a genius to know that shrooms while they may get you high they can also make you very sick. What if someone found out about it. Drug use and having them in your system is all the reason people need to make a chips ( child in need of protective services) petition.


----------



## doula mary (Aug 28, 2002)

ANY recreational drug other than WEED.... is ~NOT OK~ during breastfeeding!!!!

Consider what gets into milk but also....how you will parent under the influence of these drugs.

Mary


----------



## buffybutt (Apr 8, 2005)

mamas,
thanks for the support. I know that when she holds her little tyke for the first time she will just fall in love and know that she only wants to do whats best for him.

I dont know who would watch the baby, probally her mom, and it wouldnt be a reacurring thing. Hopefully.

Yes I have done shrooms, and no way would I ever do them around my baby, or while I was breastfeeding. I think the best thing I can do for her is gently give her info and help along the way.

I know in my heart of hearts that she will hold that sweet precious baby and know what she will do. We all change as moms, some as soon as we get pregnant and others along the way.

And no she hasnt done any shrooms while pregnant.

Thanks again for the support.

Angie


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

How far along is she??

When I was pregnant I remember thinking how nice it would be to be able to do the things I used to do agian once baby came and I had my body back to myself (I liked my drink and other things in my pre-pregnancy days). But when baby actually got here it was a whole other ball game. Nothing like that appeals to me in the slightest anymore. I tried to go out one night to see a friend's band play and maybe have a drink or two but it's just not the same. My heart is with my babe and when I'm away from him he's all I can think about. There's no way I could even think about being under the influence of anything anymore. My outing lasted about an hour, then I just HAD to get back to him....even though he was sleeping and didn't even know I was gone.

Motherhood does change one's priorities pretty quickly (most of the time) and I think it's something that some people take a little longer to clue into. Hopefully once her baby gets here she will know what's really important to her and her babe and not be concerned with her past interests.


----------



## catieface (May 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eirual*
How far along is she??

When I was pregnant I remember thinking how nice it would be to be able to do the things I used to do agian once baby came and I had my body back to myself (I liked my drink and other things in my pre-pregnancy days). But when baby actually got here it was a whole other ball game. Nothing like that appeals to me in the slightest anymore. I tried to go out one night to see a friend's band play and maybe have a drink or two but it's just not the same. My heart is with my babe and when I'm away from him he's all I can think about. There's no way I could even think about being under the influence of anything anymore. My outing lasted about an hour, then I just HAD to get back to him....even though he was sleeping and didn't even know I was gone.

Motherhood does change one's priorities pretty quickly (most of the time) and I think it's something that some people take a little longer to clue into. Hopefully once her baby gets here she will know what's really important to her and her babe and not be concerned with her past interests.

I was about to say something very similar, though actually involving shrooms. The night my son was conceived, his father and I tripped on mushrooms. Nine months later we had a beautiful baby boy. I used to say things while I was pregnant like, "I can't wait til he's here so I can do all I used to again. I want to trip sooo bad." But as soon as I saw him, I knew I could not trip again. I can almost 100% guarantee to you that she will not be able to trip again after the birth of her child. A mushroom trip is much too eye-opening and enlightening, but in a very scary way, especially when it comes to thinking about those you love. HOPEFULLY, she'll see things the same way I did, and others I know who have done the same.


----------

